# Würzburg-Club Team Verein



## Corvus69 (7. September 2010)

Hallo
suche Raum Würzburg einen MTB Verein bzw.Team...oder gibt es welche die Interesse haben einen zu gründen


Gruss


----------



## flocu (8. September 2010)

Google ist dein Freund:
http://rsg-wuerzburg.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corvus69 (9. September 2010)

bei der Rsg bin ich vor paar jahren schon mal gewesen , is aber nich so meins


----------



## flocu (9. September 2010)

Du kannst Dir vorstellen, dass es in einer kleinen Stadt wie Wü mehr als einen Radsportverein gibt?
Deinen Optimismus möcht ich haben...


----------



## Artur (10. September 2010)

oder:

DAV Sektion Mtb

oder:

Würzburg Riders

oder:

DIMB IG Unterfranken


----------



## Corvus69 (10. September 2010)

danke für euere tipps,aber leider nicht das richtige dabei


----------



## Corvus69 (10. September 2010)

bei der dimb bin ich selber,werde da aber austreten......


----------



## SteveLorenzios (10. September 2010)

Corvus69 schrieb:


> bei der dimb bin ich selber,werde da aber austreten......




schlechte entscheidung


----------



## flocu (10. September 2010)

Doh, wie peinlich.

artur 1 
flocu 0 

Wobei Würzburger Riders ja keine MTBler sind, oder?

@Corvus:
Ist heute schon der "nix ist recht"-Tag?
Dachte das ist am 24.12. (-;


----------



## Corvus69 (10. September 2010)

wenn man 2 wochen nicht biken darf wegen lungenentzündung dann is das mehr wie nix recht @flocu


----------



## Corvus69 (10. September 2010)

wenn man an die dimb die gebühr für das raceteam zahlt...das geld wird abgebucht bekommt aber keine nachricht von der dimb oder bdr...und ans tel. geht auch keiner und per mail gibt es auch keine antwort...dann kann ich auch auf die dimb verzichten !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (12. September 2010)

@Corvus69:
Das Leben schuldet Dir nix.
Die dimb schuldet dir nix.
Und ich schulde Dir sicher keine entzündungsfreie Lunge.

Vielmehr schuldest Du Deinen Mitmenschen etwas Demut...


----------

